

Learn 4 ways to impress your boss and team with your web development skills - supercoderz
http://www.supacoderz.com/blog/2013/11/learn-4-ways-to-impress-your-boss-and-team-with-your-web-development-skills/

======
izietto
I prefer to sleep on Saturday mornings

------
disdev
For the most part, good points.

I'd add a #5: Be able to work with any team member. If you can get along well
with most everyone, they (probably) won't say negative things about you to
your boss behind your back.

------
amrit_b
Visual Studio? Really? Do people still use that? Other points are good though.

